# Camera suggestions



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

My wife has offered to maybe get a digital camera for my birthday and I was wondering what models folks recommended? Any websites you could recommend to start? Any specific suggestions on models that aren't too pricey but would still do a good job taking aquarium photos? 

One other thing, I'm assuming that the cameras that come in camera phones wouldn't be good enough, is that true?

Thnaks, Bill


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's a good thread

Try and get as many of the features listed for the amount of money you are prepared to spend.

Cellphone cameras will not do the trick, sorry.

André


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Whatever advice you get through this thread, check out this site.

http://www.dpreview.com/

I personally use a Nikon D70 for my pics. The camera is so sweet, but it is on the pricey side.

Good luck

jB


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I second Jason's suggestion to read the reviews on www.dpreview.com. My good buddy just got an awesome deal on the new Canon S2 5 megapixel camera. He took a picture of my ceiling fan at full speed and it looks like the blades are standing still and is in perfect focus.

For the best deals on digi cams around look at www.gotapex.com. They don't always have cameras listed, but when they do it's hard to beat the price.


----------

